# Censored!



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I have added a few articles, which from 'hits' and response seem to be well received. However, one I added; a synopsis of the life of Karajan was removed without explanation. 

Who needs censorship? It is hypocritical to parade one's nation as 'the land of the free', and to wage wars around the world on that ticket whilst doing exactly the same. I will place the same article on forums around the world. Land of the free indeed! Cant!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What? Here?


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

michael walsh said:


> I have added a few articles, which from 'hits' and response seem to be well received. However, one I added; a synopsis of the life of Karajan was removed without explanation.
> 
> Who needs censorship? It is hypocritical to parade one's nation as 'the land of the free', and to wage wars around the world on that ticket whilst doing exactly the same. I will place the same article on forums around the world. Land of the free indeed! Cant!


Why was it removed?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Please refer to the *Guidelines & Terms of Service*, where it says, in part:


> The owners of Talk Classical reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.


There were many reasons for the removal of the thread in question, the most universally salient of which were:

A.: The article contained items directly contradicted by mainstream published materials of certain attribution and disseminated through established publishers, and

B.: The article made assertions concerning the subject of the article- and it's a matter of public record that, on occasion, when those assertions were made while this individual was living, he would threaten expensive legal action against those who would make such claims. Therefore, it's not beyond the realm of possibility that the man's descendants would find similar cause for action.

The Moderation and Adminstration Team have finished their deliberations in this matter, and are unanimous in their conclusions. There will be no appeal. (In the words of our Assistant Adminstrator) *Case closed*.

One has the option of seeing if such material meets with a better reception elsewhere. 
The issue of its reception here is settled.


----------

